# how do you make a diablo blanco leo



## kaelansnakes (Mar 27, 2009)

how do you make a diablo blanco leo?


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

get a normal leo and paint it green


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

kaelansnakes said:


> how do you make a diablo blanco leo?


A Diablo blanco is a Blizzard Tremper albino Eclipse. So you need to breed to leos carrying all three of the genes.


----------



## kaelansnakes (Mar 27, 2009)

so could you put a tremper albino eclipse to a blizzard?


----------



## kaelansnakes (Mar 27, 2009)

anyone


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

easiest way would be to breed a blazing blizzard(T_albino & Blizzard) with a Raptor (T_albino & Eclipse).

Breed the off spring together(T_albino het Blizzard & Eclipse) and about 12% should be diablo blancos.

Ive simplified it a bit..


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

FIRST.

Talbino eclipse blizzard X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

Talbino normal HET Eclipse,Blizzard.

THEN.

Talbino normal HET Eclipse,Blizzard X Talbino normal HET Eclipse,Blizzard = .

Talbino Normal Poss-HET Eclipse,Blizzard.
Talbino eclipse normal Poss-HET Blizzard.
Talbino aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse,Blizzard.
Talbino eclipse aberrant Poss-HET Blizzard.
Talbino striped Poss-HET Eclipse,Blizzard.
Talbino eclipse striped Poss-HET Blizzard.
Talbino reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse,Blizzard.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped Poss-HET Blizzard.
Talbino patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Blizzard.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Blizzard.
Talbino blizzard Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse blizzard.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

kaelansnakes said:


> so could you put a tremper albino eclipse to a blizzard?


As said above, that would result in "het Diablo blancos". As Blizzard, eclipse and Tremper albino arte recessive mutations, both parents have to passon a copy of the genes to create Diablo blancos.

So each parent has to be a blizzard (or het blizzard), Eclipse (or het eclipse) and Tremper albino (or het Tremper albino) for a chance at Diablo blancos.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

What is the sudden fascination with Diablos? i am a leo keeper myself and fail to see it at the moment........there will be so many by next year that the market price is going to drop alot aswell.

Surely there is room to create something new


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> What is the sudden fascination with Diablos? i am a leo keeper myself and fail to see it at the moment........there will be so many by next year that the market price is going to drop alot aswell.
> 
> Surely there is room to create something new


There is always room for something new  I personally prefer Supersnow blizzard albinos if you want a pure white leo with solid red eyes


----------



## kaelansnakes (Mar 27, 2009)

MrMike said:


> There is always room for something new  I personally prefer Supersnow blizzard albinos if you want a pure white leo with solid red eyes


 
how much are they ?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

If you find one let us know !! :2thumb: :lol2:

Like rocking horse droppings it seems..........:gasp:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2008)

kaelansnakes said:


> how do you make a diablo blanco leo?


Take four loo roll middles, a pom pom and some sticky backed plastic....couldn't resist a Blue Peter pun...sorry mate


----------

